# WHERE I KEEP ALL MY MAC LISTICKS ALONG WITH THE REST OF MY COSMETICS! EVERYTHING NEAT :)



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 23, 2014)

*WHERE I KEEP ALL MY MAC LISTICKS ALONG WITH THE REST OF MY COSMETICS! EVERYTHING NEAT *

When it finally hit me that MAC was gonna be part of my lippie collection I got this 10 drawer rolling bin! Cant do nothing but FILL HER UP!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 27, 2014)

Have fun filling her up!  LOL!


----------

